# Huge mistake... :(



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yup. Want to see my scar?

3rd degree burn about 60% of my left ankle.
Happened in August of 2010, didn't heal until November of same year and still have a very noticeable scar.
Found out that I am allergic to sulfa meds through this episode.
MISERY is the only way I can describe it.
What does it look like? I have a picture of mine the day it happened but compared to what it looked like a month later that is nothing (it got MUCH worse before it got better). 
I kept mine wrapped under bandages for 3 months. The only product I could tolerate on it was Staph-A-Septic which is an OTC ointment. 
So sorry. Hope it's not as bad as mine was. I could not wear shoes for 3 months because it hurt too much. Flip flops were it.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

ashleylp said:


> I've been working with Remy on the long line this past week. Got a 50 ft rope and even managed to remember gloves! Didn't realize, however, the necessity of boots/jeans. Decided to wear shorts out to train and the rope wrapped around my ankle. The result is a nice deep nasty rope burn. I sure learned my lesson but it's put our training on hold as I'm not incredibly mobile right now! Any rope burn stories?


Yup! Did the same thing. I feel for you, it is painful. I have a huge nasty scar on my ankle to prove it.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ouch! I got major leash burn on my hand once when I was getting the dog out of the car and he happened to see a kitty run by on the sidewalk and bolted. I grabbed the leash as it slid through my hand and I got the nastiest burn from it all over my fingers. Not fun! I couldn't bend my fingers because they were so swollen.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Well they aren't high fashion but....... Leather boots ladies, preferably with steel toes. They prevent a lot of injuries that cut into your training time. (Snake proof chaps are a must too if you're in snake country.)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh ouch!!! hope it gets better fast!


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

I cracked a rib once avoiding a rope burn. I was wearing shorts and although I had gloves, as soon as I sent the dog, I realized the rope was wrapped around my leg. I was hopping on one foot to kick it off and fell and cracked my ribs on a rock.

I am very good at checking my feet and the rope now before sending.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Luckily I have never been a vicitm of the rope! Worst I have done is had my feet go out from under me on a wet rock outcropping in a pond. Nasty deep bruise on my tailbone that kept me sidelined for a week.
I now make sure I have study, grippy shoes on. And with the poison ivy and bugs that we get I wear long pant training even in the heat of summer!

Hope it heals quickly--EMT gel works well on skin injuries too...


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Ouch! I know how it feels. Years ago my Topbrass girl was heading for a swim in the pond and I hadn't unhooked the rope from her collar yet. She took off running, the rope got wrapped around my ankle and I got a bad rope burn. I ended up at the doctor's after a few days and he kept asking me how it happened. I don't think he quite believed me for some reason! Anyway, I have a nice two-inch scar on my left ankle now to remember my little Addy.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ouch! Hope it heals quickly. I'll bet it doesn't happen again soon.

I had a whopper of a rope burn across the palm of my hand (dumb me, forgot gloves).

Just a couple weeks ago while working with Tag I fell on my knees and palms on big gravel/rocks and still have scabs and tenderness on my Left knee. The hazards of training!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have never gotten a rope burn from a dog but I have two nasty ones, one from a filly and the other a cow. I was working my arabian filly and she spooked and I ddint realize the rope was around my ankle. Luckily I was able to grab a fence post so I didnt hget drug across the field she did crack my ankle and I had one heck of a burn from it too. The other one was a burn on my hand from the cow. I was leading her up from a pasture and she started to run and act all silly. She stopped I thought all ws good and suddenly she took off and the rope went right through my clenched hand. Found out I am allergic to zinc.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

ashleylp said:


> I've been working with Remy on the long line this past week. Got a 50 ft rope and even managed to remember gloves! Didn't realize, however, the necessity of boots/jeans. Decided to wear shorts out to train and the rope wrapped around my ankle. The result is a nice deep nasty rope burn. I sure learned my lesson but it's put our training on hold as I'm not incredibly mobile right now! Any rope burn stories?/QUOTE]
> 
> I did the same thing with my black Lab. I was using wone of those nylon ropes. I didn't realize he had wrapped the rope around my left ankle, and he took off running (he was a year old at the time). I had a rope burn that went down to the bone. Now I have a lovely thick scar. I actually went to the Doctor after a couple of days because my foot was swelling. Thats when I found out the rope had cut down to the bone.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I've worked with horses, some from birth on, for over 35 years and WOW I sure don't have a story to top these!!!! OMG!!!

I second the boots suggestion. I love my Ariats, always wear them. Very supportive over rough terrain and comfy all day long.

Hope you get better fast and get back in the field.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh no I am so sorry! I have never had serious rope burn *knock on wood*


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Had a lab imprint my ankle with a nice scar. Wasn't his fault but mine for not paying attention to the rope. 
Almost forgot he burned a hole through some really nice gloves I had gotten from Sam's.
Large hard charging dogs can generate a lot of friction.


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

Me! Me! I'll post a picture when I get home


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry I can't find it anymore bit I guarantee it was a big ouchie 

I was in the Field with our Foster Brittany last summer. Couldn't let him off leash yet. He freaked out when he saw (I think it was) a bird and just started running. Tried to grab the leash and when I realized it's wrapped around my leg it was too late already... Big and deep Nylon burn. It took forever to heal. I feel with you :kiss:


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Jingers mom said:


> Thats when I found out the rope had cut down to the bone.



We have a winner! WOW 
After mine for about 3 weeks my foot was so swollen I couldn't walk when I woke up in the morning. And taking a shower -- even plain water STINGS LIKE A BIOTCH! Oh god that was miserable. I think we should take pictures of our scars and share...uggg!!!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Gosh, okay... Mine is deep but not to the bone! And water, oh god... Can't stand showers! My boyfriend keeps telling me I need to clean it (and I have) but even the thought hurts! Luckily today I could walk better but still not great. The swelling seems to have gone down a bit but still very swollen. Guess it shows our dedication to our dogs, though... Right? Haha


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

When I had my rope burn I washed it with just antibacterial soap and actually that didn't burn as bad as regular water. Band-Aid sells a first aid wash (light blue bottle) you can rinse or wash it with and it didn't sting. That Staph-A-Septic stuff I mentioned has a topical anesthetic (analgesic? not sure if that's the right word) and numbs it a little bit.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice... luckily I was able to get up and walking almost 100% today!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

When my leg was cut to the bone the doctor gave me bactriban. It's a perscription antibiotic cream. It worked wonders and also soothed the sting in it. Good luck, keep it clean and use something like neosporin or Bactriban.


----------

